# Red Cross Medicine Bottle?



## blbetty (Aug 4, 2013)

about 3 inches tall with a mark on the front that says "3SS", and then on either side there are markers with numbers, and a "CC" above those. the bottom says "red cross" a little crudely. In the photos the bottle looks clear, but when looking at it in person it seems to have a slight pink tint. Any info about time period, location, and use would be greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2013)

Paper label medicine bottle, 1910ish is my guess on date...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 4, 2013)

The Red Cross medicine company made a number of medicines.  They aren't related to Clara Barton's Red Cross organization.


----------

